# BMC Roadracer SL01



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I just pushed the button and bought this frameset. Its brand new but I think a 2012 year model. Going to build it up with a 6700 group I have laying around. 

Are there any goods or bads I need to know? The reviews I have seen seem positive. 

Thanks,


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

tihsepa said:


> I just pushed the button and bought this frameset. Its brand new but I think a 2012 year model. Going to build it up with a 6700 group I have laying around.
> 
> Are there any goods or bads I need to know? The reviews I have seen seem positive.
> 
> Thanks,


Congrats! It's a really good bike. I used to have one. With Ultegra and a light wheelset, it could easily be under 16lbs. It has a really nice ride. I regretted selling mine so I made up for it buy getting the SLR01 with Di2


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

uncrx2003 said:


> Congrats! It's a really good bike. I used to have one. With Ultegra and a light wheelset, it could easily be under 16lbs. It has a really nice ride. I regretted selling mine so I made up for it buy getting the SLR01 with Di2


HI,

Reading that you both have experienced at this point the SL01 and the SLR01, it would be great if you can compare for me how the two ride and handle. Am looking at these two bikes and your feedback may help me decide.

Thanks


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

midlife_xs's said:


> HI,
> 
> Reading that you both have experienced at this point the SL01 and the SLR01, it would be great if you can compare for me how the two ride and handle. Am looking at these two bikes and your feedback may help me decide.
> 
> Thanks


I can't comment on the SLR01 yet bc it's coming next week. I decided that I couldn't turn down the deal at CC right now with the Di2. I'll post after I get to ride it.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I should have it by the middle of this week. I will build it up and update with a ride report. 

It will be full Ultegra 6700, Ritchey WCS bars and stem. Reynolds assault carbon clinchers with open corsas and latex tubes.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Can someone give me the torque spec on the seatpost clamp?

Thanks a million!


----------



## bowser29 (Sep 8, 2011)

4 should be just right. i just had a seatpost clamp replaced because it cracked from the bottom. dont forget to use carbon paste


----------

